# Phidippus Molting Retreat??? Help



## Macrolove (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all,

So I am trying to find out what is going on with this little spider. I have some pictures of its retreat. The spider has been there for days. I was wondering how many days it takes to molt. Its a juvenile. If anyone has some extra info. please feel free to share. Thanks! ::


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw, cute little hiding place! It does take several days - in my experience, sometimes even up to a week (or more!) before the spider has emerged a molted animal. They sort of just hang out in the retreat, won't eat or explore. It's normal! I just give a light misting of water around the area so that if it does crawl out, it has the opportunity to drink. 

Molting is such a risky process - I always cross my fingers that all goes well for the little buggers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 21, 2012)

I can tell you what not to do while it is hiding and possibly in pre-molt. Disturb him/her. Leave the spider alone. 

Could you imagine feeling fragile in a weak state, building a hide to try and be left alone, and some giant creature is picking you up and shaking you and snapping bright lights in your sensitive eyes? Cool picture no doubt, but if your concern is the spider, your doing it wrong.


----------



## Macrolove (Feb 21, 2012)

Whoa! Slow down.....No one is trying to disturb the spider. I care very much for animals and I assure you that the little guy is fine. As far as shaking and bright lights, where did that come from? Obviously no shaking was involved, so please don't post information that could possibly deem me as a spider abuser. As you could see my concern is for the spider and well being of that spider. I only took photographs because it was one of the only ways I could show what was going on. So if you have suggestions that could be informative to us both please post that instead. I am extremely concerned about the little guy. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 21, 2012)

Macrolove said:


> Whoa! Slow down.....No one is trying to disturb the spider. I care very much for animals and I assure you that the little guy is fine. As far as shaking and bright lights, where did that come from? Obviously no shaking was involved, so please don't post information that could possibly deem me as a spider abuser. As you could see my concern is for the spider and well being of that spider. I only took photographs because it was one of the only ways I could show what was going on. So if you have suggestions that could be informative to us both please post that instead. I am extremely concerned about the little guy. Thank you


Relax lol, no one is attacking you soldier.

Just giving advice. Take it or leave it. 

What you feel as shaking, and what the spider feels as shaking are not the same. You picked up his retreat, and trust me, you stressed the shit out of him in doing that. You took that photo with flash I assume as it is well lit inside the leaf, that is the bright light.

When spiders are in pre-molt or instantly retreat and hide, it is your queue to leave them alone, that is what is best for them. Whether you do that or not I don't care, and the spider will live I'm sure. You posted asking for advice, that is mine, it is not an attack just an observation. If you were looking for positive reinforcement only, you probably should have said that.


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 21, 2012)

I just thought I should mention that the spider you have doesn't look like Phidippus (based on body form/chelicerae etc) and is probably taking longer to molt because it's a sub-adult molting into an adult (look at those palps!) Looks like a small species of Salticid. 

In my experience with jumpers, that last molt does tend to take the longest.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 21, 2012)

Jumping spiders ADORE light, and take to silken retreats in its abscence, try giving it more lighting or naturual sunlight ify ou can manage it, gurantee he will come out to bask.


----------



## Macrolove (Feb 21, 2012)

No harm done...lol. I tend to get a little defensive especially when all I want to done is give this little guy everything he/she needs. I have been researching for what seems like a very long time and I can't seem to find specific information on jumping spiders and the molting process. I like to be specific so I don't freak out. How much do you know about jumping spiders I really need some help here? What do you mean not a phidippus??? I bought that spider from a well known dealer. I hope your wrong for his sake... Lol. If you know what kind it is please help.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Feb 21, 2012)

I do not believe the spider is molting, not yet anyways, when they molt it is completly sealed, you would not even see him as you can now, the fact that it is open means eithery ou tore it open, or he has, I still say try giving him more day time light  hey may be getting ready for a molt but not quite there yet.


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 22, 2012)

I could be wrong - it's been at least a year since I've seen Phidippus at various stages of development, and there are many species of Phidippus (and a lot of them look rather different as an adult!)

Which species of Phidippus was it sold to you as? I want to look at juveniles of that particular species - because if it's one I've reared, I'm not convinced it is one. The palp shape looks wrong (shouldn't be that large and bulbous) but there are smaller Phidippus out there - It'd be nice to become more acquainted with them if I am wrong.

I've reared hundreds of Phidippus audax, 70+ Phidippus regius and I have only seen one Phidippus johnsoni in person (adult female) which are three of the larger, more common species in the hobby. I've never seen any of the others.


----------



## Macrolove (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi...
I ordered a Phidippus Johnsoni. Unfortunately, I just found out that it is a sub adult Habronattus. I email G.B Edwards last night. I'm a little sad to be honest. I don't know what to do or say to the dealer. I don't want to be upset but I what I paid for. I will tell you this the dealer said it was from New Mexico or Arizona and I even had to get a permit for four different types of Phidippus: Johnsoni, Apacheanus, Carneus, and Octopunctatus. I guess he was misinformed. What should I do?


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 22, 2012)

Macrolove said:


> Hi...
> I ordered a Phidippus Johnsoni. Unfortunately, I just found out that it is a sub adult Habronattus. I email G.B Edwards last night. I'm a little sad to be honest. I don't know what to do or say to the dealer. I don't want to be upset but I what I paid for. I will tell you this the dealer said it was from New Mexico or Arizona and I even had to get a permit for four different types of Phidippus: Johnsoni, Apacheanus, Carneus, and Octopunctatus. I guess he was misinformed. What should I do?


Sometimes you get more then you paid for.

_Habronattus_ are pretty cool spiders. I'm curious what species you got there, and when it molts, how much it will morph.

Some images here. I like the ones with the red around their eyes. http://www.pbase.com/tmurray74/jumping_spiders_genus_habronattus


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I would say this is definitely not a total bummer to have captive - Habronattus males are infamous for it's ornate courtship rituals, unusual setae and coloration! I've had several different Habronnattus, including Habronattus ophrys. Here is a video of one of my males:

[YOUTUBE]dDo3RNzJlTQ[/YOUTUBE]

I am curious about who the dealer is, could you note me about who this person is? That's a pretty ginormous mistake for someone who put you through the trouble of getting permits. Is this the one 'Phidippus' you purchased from them, or did you get other species (like the ones you listed?)


----------

